# MISSISSAUGA | M City - M3 | 260m | 77 fl | 216m | 67 fl | 201m | 62 fl | 198m | 61 fl | 41 fl | fl x 5 | U/C



## Jasonzed

https://www.thestar.com/business/2017/01/17/m-city-flagship-to-hit-new-heights-as-mississaugas-tallest-tower.html

M City flagship to hit new heights as Mississauga’s tallest tower 

By Tess KalinowskiReal Estate Reporter

Tues., Jan. 17, 2017


Mississauga’s skyline will climb higher and take on another distinctive shape when the first of 10 proposed towers in the Rogers M City development rises at the corner of Burnhamthorpe Rd. and Confederation Pkwy.

The flagship M City building will stand 60 storeys, making it the tallest in Mississauga, and feature an undulating design that bookends the 50- and 56-storeys in the curvy Absolute towers to the east.

“It was our intention to do something truly iconic to frame the downtown. We think this building really does achieve that,” said Mark Reeve, a partner in Urban Capital Developments, the company working with Rogers Real Estate Developments to build M City.

“The design is quite unique. We thought it was a wonderful response to how popular the design of Absolute towers was,” he said. 

CORE Architects was selected from among three Toronto firms for its rectangular floor plate design that is visually arresting but maintains conventional, efficient floor plans.


The design is intended to be “iconic yet simple — something that would last the test of time,” said CORE Architects’ Babak Eslahjou.


“We wanted to have an undulating movement in the tower that rose up towards the sky and faded away in the clouds. We have seven different floor plates that rotate one way and then the other. It gives you the impression that it’s just rising up. That’s the reason we don’t have a hat if you will (on the building). It just kind of ends on its own. It helps your eye just go up and down,” he said.

The glass on the balconies appears white, allowing the form of the tower to be read better. It also obscures some of the items people tend to store outside their units, Eslahjou said.


Cities need a mix of utilitarian buildings and more iconic architecture, he said.

“We’re trying to have a distinct design element but it is still a residential building that serves all the purposes and needs of the inhabitants. It’s still about how you’re living in it and how it lives in the city,” Eslahjou said.

The first phase of M City is expected to launch in early March and will include 784 residential units ranging from over 400 sq. ft. to about 900 sq. ft., with one- to three-bedroom suites. Some penthouses will be larger. Prices start at about $200,000.

M City will have a range of amenities, many of them family friendly, from the usual gym and party room, to a splash pad and an outdoor swimming pool. 

There’s also a proposal for a skating rink on the tower’s podium in the winter, Reeve said.

The plan is to break ground late this year or early 2018 with a target occupancy in late 2021 or early 2022. The entire 10-tower development is expected to take 10 to 15 years, depending on market conditions.

“Around Square One you’ll continue to see the evolution of more commercial office development as well as new retail concepts. More of the residential density will be concentrated just outside the immediate Square One environment,” Reeve said.

The inspiration for the project was Mississauga’s Downtown 21 plan, said John Anderton, vice-president, treasurer of Rogers Telecommunications Limited.

“We’ve bought right into that. The master plan for our community incorporates all the principles that are embodied in that plan,” he said. 

The idea is to intensify the residential and commercial development of Mississauga’s downtown and animate it with more vibrant public spaces, walkable streets and easy access to public transit, including the coming Hurontario LRT, said Mayor Bonnie Crombie.

“We are building a complete city — a place where people can live, work, earn an education and enjoy an unrivalled quality of life — all within their community. This landmark development will redefine the western edge of downtown Mississauga and add to our growing skyline,” Crombie said in a statement.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Victoria123

*TORONTO-MISSISSAUGA | M City | App & Pro*

del/


----------



## Jan

Nice, just added this one as the new skyscraper of the day on our twitter feed: https://twitter.com/skyscrapercity


----------



## isaidso

Nice to see Missy join the 200m club.


----------



## Jasonzed

Going to make quite the impact...


----------



## erbse

What a grotesque cityscape... All that free space and... skyscrapers. :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

erbse said:


> What a grotesque cityscape... All that free space and... skyscrapers. :nuts:


Mississauga basically grew as a suburban bedroom community of Toronto. It's now attempting to morph into a proper city with its own downtown. It will take creative solutions and decades but I hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Victoria123

erbse said:


> What a grotesque cityscape... All that free space and... skyscrapers. :nuts:


lol Pretty much the entirety of Toronto's suburbs is depressing. 
The problem is not the cityscape but its animation.

Hopefully Mississauga will get more projects like Burnaby (Vancouver). 

https://youtu.be/V23reTmekv8


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> lol Pretty much the entirety of Toronto's suburbs is depressing.


I don't agree with that. It runs the gamut from idyllic to brutal.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> I don't agree with that. It runs the gamut from idyllic to brutal.


Obviously my personal opinion based on what I've seen and experienced in Markham. Erbse describes it well, desolate and grotesque.


----------



## erbse

Obviously the region could need a good shovel of *New Urbanism* for its suburban communities, to de-suburbanise them...

More places like Cornell/Ontario, McKenzie Towne and UniverCity maybe?


----------



## isaidso

^^ Thanks for those links. I'm not familiar with any of those master planned communities but it's always good to study other places. One can adopt best practices and see how creative approaches can be applied in ones own city.



Victoria123 said:


> Obviously my personal opinion based on what I've seen and experienced in Markham. Erbse describes it well, desolate and grotesque.


The pre-war suburbs like Cabbagetown and the Annex are the best and quite idyllic. The vast majority of suburbs in the City of Toronto are pre-war. Markham, Mississauga, and Vaughan are suburbs outside the City of Toronto and speak to the auto centric post war culture that existed when they were built.

Painting all metro Toronto suburbs with the same brush isn't fair. Someone not familiar with this city wouldn't get an accurate idea of what our suburbs look like based on your post.

Places like Mississauga aren't my cup of tea either but it should be commended for trying to fix urban planning mistakes. If they're successful it will have ramifications for cities across north America that also have auto centric suburbs.


----------



## Mercenary

isaidso said:


> ^^ Thanks for those links. I'm not familiar with any of those master planned communities but it's always good to study other places. One can adopt best practices and see how creative approaches can be applied in ones own city.
> 
> 
> 
> The pre-war suburbs like Cabbagetown and the Annex are the best and quite idyllic. The vast majority of suburbs in the City of Toronto are pre-war. Markham, Mississauga, and Vaughan are suburbs outside the City of Toronto and speak to the auto centric post war culture that existed when they were built.
> 
> Painting all metro Toronto suburbs with the same brush isn't fair. Someone not familiar with this city wouldn't get an accurate idea of what our suburbs look like based on your post.
> 
> Places like Mississauga aren't my cup of tea either but it should be commended for trying to fix urban planning mistakes. If they're successful it will have ramifications for cities across north America that also have auto centric suburbs.


I think once the Hurontario LRT is built, that will be a game changer for Mississauga. Then we will see high density projects such as the one in Burnaby being built in Mississauga.

Maybe in the future, the Eglinton LRT will extended to the Airport and from there to Hurontario LRT creating a supernode at Hurontario and Eglinton will massive commercial, retail and office development at that intersection.


----------



## Jasonzed

Move over Toronto, Mississauga has its own condo boom 
http://www.metronews.ca/your-home/toronto/2017/01/26/mississauga-has-its-own-condo-boom-.html


----------



## isaidso

Mercenary said:


> I think once the Hurontario LRT is built, that will be a game changer for Mississauga. Then we will see high density projects such as the one in Burnaby being built in Mississauga.
> 
> Maybe in the future, the Eglinton LRT will extended to the Airport and from there to Hurontario LRT creating a supernode at Hurontario and Eglinton will massive commercial, retail and office development at that intersection.


Do you think it can be done with Square One staying as it is? It kills any semblance of an urban downtown feel with all life sucked off the street and inside a building. Malls tend to do that. The only place I've ever experienced that manages to over come that is downtown Toronto with the Eaton Centre. Even there the sidewalk next to the mall is rather lifeless. It only picks up at each end where the mall stops and to some degree on the east side of Yonge along the mall.


----------



## Mercenary

isaidso said:


> Do you think it can be done with Square One staying as it is? It kills any semblance of an urban downtown feel with all life sucked off the street and inside a building. Malls tend to do that. The only place I've ever experienced that manages to over come that is downtown Toronto with the Eaton Centre. Even there the sidewalk next to the mall is rather lifeless. It only picks up at each end where the mall stops and to some degree on the east side of Yonge along the mall.


I think once LRT is built, there will no longer be a need for that massive parking spots and that can all get developed into multi-use developments like condos, office space with cafes and lounges on the ground floor.

Square one is a massive monolith, but if you develop the parking lots, that reduces its impact.


----------



## Jasonzed

Mercenary said:


> I think once LRT is built, there will no longer be a need for that massive parking spots and that can all get developed into multi-use developments like condos, office space with cafes and lounges on the ground floor.
> 
> Square one is a massive monolith, but if you develop the parking lots, that reduces its impact.


Here is what the owners of SQ1 have in mind for the area...


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan

Jasonzed said:


> Here is what the owners of SQ1 have in mind for the area...




So where would you park your car then? They should make taller buildings by the way.


----------



## in'sauga

The Mississauga skyline is quite impressive and only getting better.. there isn't an urban feel though but the LRT I'm sure will change that. Square One does occupy a huge portion of downtown but it can be integrated better with when some of the surface lots get redeveloped. We'll likely end up having some multilevel parking facades built to accommodate drivers. There is a large number of developments either in progress or in the works for MCC far more than many Canadian cities are experiencing so we can expect to see a huge impact on the skyline likely in a very short span of time which is exciting.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

M-City and the Exchange District will figure predominantly in this view.


----------



## Jasonzed

Over the next 2-20 years...
The mall itself will eventually be redeveloped.
MCC Downtown Render Watermark-5 | Eric MacMillan | Flickr 









MCC Downtown Render Watermark-7 | Eric MacMillan | Flickr


----------



## Buffaboy

Toronto is starring to look like Shanghai


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

M4 @ 67s, 216M is slated to go on sale in Q2/2021, and construction is supposed to start a year from now.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Buffaboy said:


> Toronto is starring to look like Shanghai


I think Toronto overall are way wider and longer(notice,not taller) than the overall Lujiazui-district (where Shanghai tower,Jin Mao tower,etc,etc., are located) tbh AND obviously,YET way more sporadically spread out in term of 150-200+ city districts than OVERALL SH at the current time.
..Oh,I included Toronto metropolitan and its other city districts - not autonomous cities - from the main Greater Toronto Area here as well,took that into account in my aforementioned explanations.
Duh,it's two separated cities,so yeah if it's one Mississauga vs SH,then you absolutely correct in that comparison with SH,particularly its Lujiazui-district,ONLY,although not overall Shanghai,tbh.And, here i'm referring to the width and length (not the average HEIGHT of them) of SH's total 200+ city urbanized areas,because Mississauga only got one main,if not main,then one 150-200+ city district.So,if you look it at that way,so yeah sure.Also and still a great achievement for such a small(but, only getting bigger,population wise and ariel wise with the time) city as Mississauga,yeah and yay for that,at least.

And,for the overall look - if you meant that instead - of their average buildings(incl. buildings from Lujiazui-district and its other primary lower and shorter in height/length/width-districts),then sure in most parts they're🙃😁😉✌👌🌈💎

If you think it were unnecessarily long of a reply,all of that ,only if you thought so in that way(if not,then ignore this part of it,pls) of course,THEN I would say right way and in conclusion THAT you and other lookalikes in term of wild comparisons in SSC could also have been way more specific,boooy(lol),SO I/or us ,who love to be thoroughly and keen-observing in our things,incl. city-comparisons, 100 % know what you actually meant by it,so I could have avoided all that writing and not trying or figure what you actually meant by it,just sayin'...Simply because wild city-comparisons just - whether you like it or not,or forgot it or not - have to be specified to avoid misunderstandings and pro-contra arguments,boyy,it's how it's now..lol..😅🤘👍


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

M4 @ 67s or 216M
Construction is slated to start this time next year.








M4 Condos in Mississauga (M City)


M4 Condos in Mississauga (M City) is a new condo in Mississauga developed by Urban Capital & Rogers Real Estate Development Limited currently in pre-construction at M City Community | Burnhamthorpe Road West, Mississauga, ON.




truecondos.com


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

*by khaldoon
















*


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## redcode

Feb 26

M City Today by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

M City Today by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

M City Today by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

M City Today by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

M City Today by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## hkskyline

Nice drone footage. Looks like the Square One area will give North York Centre a run for its money! The skyline is emerging quite nicely. I just checked the price list and it seems the starting price is in the 400k range. How does that stack up in the area?


----------



## Jasonzed

hkskyline said:


> Nice drone footage. Looks like the Square One area will give North York Centre a run for its money! The skyline is emerging quite nicely. I just checked the price list and it seems the starting price is in the 400k range. How does that stack up in the area?


That's probably for a 350SF studio with no parking or locker. I have to check.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

View attachment 1417853

View attachment 1417855


----------



## redcode

Apr 30

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/1


----------



## redcode

bmdoucet


----------



## hkskyline

* Mississauga Council Identifies Six Priority Transit Projects *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 15, 2021

Today, City Council endorsed the top six priority transit projects for the City of Mississauga that will break gridlock, ease congestion, and ensure residents, visitors and commuters can access improved local and regionally connected public transit. All levels of government have a role to play in making these projects a reality.

...

In March 2019, the Ontario government announced scope changes to the Hurontario Light Rail Transit (HuLRT) project that removed a key component – the Downtown loop. The Downtown LRT loop was proposed to circle around the downtown core, to support projected residential and employment growth forecasted over the next 30 years such as M City (currently under construction) and proposed infill development on Oxford lands located on the north side of Rathburn Road and Square One Shopping Centre. Higher order transit in Downtown Mississauga is critical to providing multi-modal transportation options to, from and around the area, in supporting growth and addressing traffic congestion.

More : Mississauga Council Identifies Six Priority Transit Projects


----------



## hkskyline

For a close-up of the development, go to 1:03


----------



## kanye

October 11 by bangkok


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-24 by Bangkok


----------



## hkskyline

10/24

NSP09189 by Nick Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

November 06 by bangkok


----------



## hkskyline

11/8

Colonel Samuel Smith Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 21

Construction in Toronto Township by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction in Toronto Township by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction in Toronto Township by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction in Toronto Township by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Here are some of the coolest new additions coming to Mississauga *
Daily Hive _Excerpt_
Nov 25, 2021

The City of Mississauga is rapidly changing, with a seemingly countless number of new additions to the cityscape on the way.

And when a city is changing that much, it’s hard to keep track of what exactly you should anticipate seeing in the next few years. As to be expected with any urban area, there are plenty of condo towers on the way, but there’s also so much more than that. A number of projects are set to entirely transform both the city itself and how we maneuver within it.

...

Urban Capital and Rogers Real Estate Development are creating M City — an under-construction eight-building condo development bringing over 6,000 new condo units and a two-acre park to Mississauga’s downtown core.

The first three buildings of the project — M1, M2, and M3 — are already under construction, with M1 and M2 slated to be finished this year. The next building to be constructed will be M4, a 67-storey tower smart condo tower with smart door locks, a facial recognition system, and even cell service in hard-to-reach places like elevators and parking garages.

More : Here are some of the coolest new additions coming to Mississauga | Urbanized


----------



## kanye

December 14 by khaldoon


----------



## kanye

December 26 by bangkok


----------



## hkskyline

1/10

M City Construction by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr

M City Construction by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr

M City Construction by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr

M City Construction by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr

M City Construction by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/31

Construction in Mississauga by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

January 31 by khaldoon


----------



## kanye

February 21 by drum118


----------



## hkskyline

* M City’s fifth tower debuts in Mississauga*
REMI Network _Excerpt_
Mar 17, 2022 

Rogers Real Estate Development Limited and Urban Capital launched the fifth of eight towers planned for M City, which will bring more than 6,000 units to the Mississauga core by the community’s completion.

M5 is described as M City’s most exclusive building, with health and well-being at the forefront of architecture, interior design, and amenity programming. It follows M1, M2 and M3, which are all completely sold out, and the almost sold out M4, one of Canada’s most technologically advanced condos.

“As we welcome the first residents to M City and continue momentum on the site, we’re thrilled to reveal M5, an exclusive tower that will offer the best of Mississauga living, in the heart of its most exciting community,” says John Anderton, vice president, treasurer, Rogers Telecommunications Limited.

More : You are being redirected...


----------



## Buffaboy

I was driving back to Buffalo on the 403 two weeks ago, those wavy towers are really something else. Looks like something you'd find in China or SE Asia.

I'm glad that Ontario is dropping the testing requirements, as I'd love to explore these areas from time to time. It's only 2 hours away. It just sucks that gas is expensive now.


----------



## kanye

March 29 by khaldoon


----------



## kanye

November 13 by Tim MacDonald


----------



## hkskyline




----------

